# Coffin Bed



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, not exactly a prop, but should be interesting to members here is a coffin bed now available.









http://casketfurniture.com/items.php/nicodemus.html

Price? $4099.00 USD


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

My daughter would probably like one of everything on that site for her new room!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Now that's a "Death Bed"!


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

oh gosh thats a little to halloween for me. lol would be cool to have


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

freakin awsome I must now build one maybe a bunk coffin for me and the mistress of the house


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Aren't all coffins beds?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Sweet - but too bad they didn't show the inside.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Aren't all coffins beds?


Some more comfy than others.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Well, it is pretty cool, but personally I think I'll keep my king size bed for now, I'll have nothing but coffin time after I'm dead and gone:googly:


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

nixie said:


> My daughter would probably like one of everything on that site for her new room!


yeah.... I love your daughter


----------



## Sananeko (Oct 17, 2009)

I have a friend that has a double king size coffin. Its so cool, I need to get a picture of it someday.


----------



## operatingnurse (Sep 21, 2009)

This is even better than the car bed in "Grandma's Boy"!


----------

